# Creobroter Male lifespan



## KuroKaze (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey again trying to breed creobroter Gemmatus but all 3 of my males reached adulthood past few days females should be somewhat close curious to know how long the males will last or am I SOL since the males already matured.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Aug 12, 2017)

you have at least 2-3 months for males, and about 5 or so for females. Smaller mantids don't tend to last long, sorry, but that's still a lot. I myself am trying to breed these guys...good luck! Please keep us updated on how it goes!


----------



## KuroKaze (Aug 15, 2017)

Thx good new's one of the females finally got their final moult yesterday morning fed her a BBF earlier this morn i'll try my first breeding attempt the 26th of this month roughly 2 weeks, rest of the females should follow soon, all around the same age so i got plenty of time with my males at least =D Will do a follow up in a couple weeks.


----------



## Connor (Aug 19, 2017)

Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## KuroKaze (Aug 24, 2017)

Update: Female and Male are currently mating she is 10 days after her final moult and the male is about 15 days. 2 more females to go yet but they still need a few more days before i try with them yet.


----------



## Connor (Aug 24, 2017)

KuroKaze said:


> Update: Female and Male are currently mating she is 10 days after her final moult and the male is about 15 days. 2 more females to go yet but they still need a few more days before i try with them yet.


Sweet! Seems young for breeding a female but I guess she was ready lol  ! Good luck with the ooyths!


----------



## KuroKaze (Aug 25, 2017)

That's what I seriously thought too wasn't expecting her to let him was always trying to ninja a look to make sure they were connected and they were after a few hours he stopped and flew off and noticed sperm dripping a bit that I here is common so all seems well. I figure she wouldn't have let him if she wasn't ready.


----------



## Connor (Aug 25, 2017)

KuroKaze said:


> That's what I seriously thought too wasn't expecting her to let him was always trying to ninja a look to make sure they were connected and they were after a few hours he stopped and flew off and noticed sperm dripping a bit that I here is common so all seems well. I figure she wouldn't have let him if she wasn't ready.


Well thats a good sign if you're seeing the stuff, awesome!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 27, 2017)

Yep, it is common for the males of this species to reach adulthood prior to the girls, but you should still have plenty of time to breed them before old age takes your boy. Creo's are easy breeders and their nymphs tend to be very robust so a great species for beginning breeding attempts.


----------



## KuroKaze (Aug 28, 2017)

Ahh didnt know that Krissim got me worried there i had trouble telling the species apart till they actually became adults. 2nd female is currently mating with my 2nd male so thats 2 success I have one more female left and male the female needs about another day or two she was a bit late moulting compared to the other 2. Hoping i see some ooths in a couple weeks =D


----------



## KuroKaze (Aug 31, 2017)

Update: All females have been bred just now waiting on some ooths =D.

On a side note, i caught a wild male carolina couple days ago and bred him to one of my carolina females that same day, the female laid her first ooth today so a couple day's later, any possible way "it" could be fertile before i just toss it?


----------



## Connor (Aug 31, 2017)

Congratulations on the breeding! Good luck with those ooths. I'm not sure about wild mantis ooth, hopefully someone more experienced with breeding can come along and answer.


----------



## KuroKaze (Aug 31, 2017)

The ooth itself isnt wild the female i raised from a nymph i found in the spring i just didnt end up with any male survivor's but i found a male in the wild and bred him with my captive female, was just curious if its possible for a ooth to be fertile if it was laid 2 days after they mated.


----------



## Connor (Aug 31, 2017)

KuroKaze said:


> The ooth itself isnt wild the female i raised from a nymph i found in the spring i just didnt end up with any male survivor's but i found a male in the wild and bred him with my captive female, was just curious if its possible for a ooth to be fertile if it was laid 2 days after they mated.


Sorry for the mis-wording, by wild ooth I meant the ooth with the wild mantis...


----------



## KuroKaze (Sep 1, 2017)

Ahhh i gotcha ^^ Connor, Update: Female #1 laid her first ooth sometime this morning while i was asleep woke up to notice her a bit on the slim side sure enough seen a ooth on a twig YAY! First ooth ^^. Hopefully it will hatch =D


----------



## Connor (Sep 1, 2017)

Congrats! Hope they produce some nice nymphs for ya. Keep us updated please!


----------



## KuroKaze (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks, I hope so too, will do!


----------



## KuroKaze (Oct 15, 2017)

Update! Wasnt much to update till now ooth #2 hatched though of course my females are still going strong and still laying, though one of the 3 females ended up getting ooth bound wish i knew why ; ; been babying her really hate to have to put her down, got so many ooths now though haha few carolina's bunch of gemmatus sadly my fly culture crashed about a week ago was planning on getting more started this week but i think its my medium last few i did started to grow mould anyone got a good medium mixture i could steal? I was using mashed potato flakes and whole oats grinding them in a meat grinder read using cinnamon and baker's yeast for mould control not sure if i just didnt use enough or what.. but walked by a few mins ago seen what i thought was a ant and realized it was my first 2 scouts! yay, gonna be running down to petsmart/petco and buy a bunch of fly vial's to have a bit of food and get some more started but i could really use a good medium or at least a good form of mould control before i remake the culture's so i dont have to worry about any crashes i'll prolly try and order some premade producing culture's off the net as well need to try and get as much stock up as quickly as possible i gotta feeling alot more of these ooth will be hatching soon since a few are within a couple weeks of one another. Thanks for any advice on the medium/mould control!


----------



## Connor (Oct 15, 2017)

Congratulations man! Sounds like you got some craziness coming your way haha. As far as the mold control goes... I got no clue. Some pictures of the little scouts would be awesome!


----------



## KuroKaze (Oct 15, 2017)

I'll get on that just hit my local petco and petsmart luckily they had some pretty fresh hydei and melo culture's so i should be alright once i get some culture's started.

Edit Pic


----------



## KuroKaze (Oct 15, 2017)

FYI just happen to get a pic of him/her eating their first meal hasnt even bean a few hours yet haha, hungry right outta the ooth it seems.


----------



## Connor (Oct 15, 2017)

Geez eating that fast! You got some healthy little guys on your hands. Best of luck!


----------



## KuroKaze (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank's hope the rest are just as eager ^^


----------



## Connor (Oct 15, 2017)

I can't tell if they are living together or not but just to let you know, hatchlings can live together until L3 without major cannibalism.


----------



## KuroKaze (Oct 16, 2017)

Connor said:


> I can't tell if they are living together or not but just to let you know, hatchlings can live together until L3 without major cannibalism.


Yea I already know, i have the ooths in 32oz deli cups rather get them separate while i can did not realize how small these things were going to be first born afraid if there's 30-100 of them running around in a deli cup might be a pain to feed lol once they all hatch i'll end up opening the cup in a butterfly cage to make it easier to feed. Thanks though ^^


----------



## Connor (Oct 16, 2017)

Yeah that is what I'm probably going to do with my otomantis hatch. Too many for a deli cup lol. Let us know when the rest hatch!


----------



## KuroKaze (Oct 16, 2017)

Yea especially at the size they are if they got away from me i wouldnt be able to find them again lolol, yea my whole family sitting here anxiously waiting i read usually a couple days after the scouts the rest start to come, didnt think this ooth would hatch either was a few hole's in it when she laid it not sure what that was all about . As always i'll keep ya posted ^^


----------



## KuroKaze (Oct 26, 2017)

Update: Ooth hatch! Finally very strange lol. Cat happened to knock one of my cups over without me realizing it so the thing sat in my dresser past month and hatched in there noticed babies running around my mantid table.. Had about 30, doesnt make sense lol not sure why the ones in the cups that have been misted couple times a week havent hatched but the one that was just sitting in my room did. Think i might take the next few that are laid (yea the females are still going) might just stick them in a butterfly cage and let em go appears i may not have to mist them if their in my rooms open air.


----------



## Connor (Oct 26, 2017)

Congrats on your new babies! Hilarious that they hatched out just lying on your dresser.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Oct 26, 2017)

Maybe they smelled freedom and knew they had to seize the opportunity...


----------



## KuroKaze (Oct 26, 2017)

Yea its crazy lmao here it is what  6 or so hours later and man im still finding them around my room &gt;&lt; had to pull out my drawer's and look really close lolol, so far all in all from what i've found have about 20 nymphs and found about 10 dead ones from where the ooth was just laying upside down and they couldnt come out right crazy how they even managed to get out with it just laying on the bottom of the dresser i guess life will find a way haha, got the ooth it a open aired container just incase anymore decide to come out, been a interesting day to say the least.


----------



## Aristalochia (Oct 26, 2017)

Haha running for freedom.. I hope you found/find em all. Congrats on the hatch. It's fun raising them but they sure are tiny. I just found a stray  Miomantis nymph hangin' out on the edge of my cup of juice..


----------



## KuroKaze (Nov 13, 2017)

Yeah I managed to get them all had a few losses few from being trapped other few from my kitten. Still no luck on the ooths in incubation cups put a few freshly laid ooth in just open air in my room in a net since there seems to be enough natural humidity in my room we'll see how this goes in a month or so it'll give my answer. Happy breeding.


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 22, 2017)

How did the hatching go, did the net work better than the cups?


----------

